# what is your favorite plant?



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

what is your favorite plant? tell me and i can get some new ideas for a new tank that i am setting up... thanks!!


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Pogostemon helferi (downoi)


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

A favorite plant? I can't choose one, i have many!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

well you can give me a couple.. thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Kibblemania1414,

It's sort of like asking what is your favorite kid! Also a lot of what works in a tank depends on my water, light, CO2, ferts, etc. Here are some of my favorites:

Soft water; medium-high light, CO2
Pogostemon stellatus
Pogostemon erectus
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia glandulosa
Blyxa japonica

Soft water, medium-low light, no CO2
Cryptocoryne wendtii (Green, Bronze, Red)
Microsorum pteropus ('Wendelov'; 'Trident', 'Needleleaf', regular)
Ludwigia arcuata
Mayaca fluviatitis

Nymphoides sp 'Taiwan'


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

My two favorites these days are:

Syngonanthus sp. 'Belem'

and 

Aponogeton madagascariensis


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks man! and yes i am probably going to get a CO2 system, but not a fancy one, i have hard water because i have rocks currently in there (planning on changing from cichlid tank to planted tank) i have single T8 as i said before, and i don't know what ferts are? can you tell me please! thanks! and BTW i love Cory cats! i currently have 5, 2 emerald Cory cats like the ones in the pic, and 3 albino. and also thanks for sending the pic, it helped get a good idea what to put were and that can help me on my setup. just another question, how tall is the plant in the picture? if you can respond that would be great.. THANKS!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

hello? anyone out there? i am still taking suggestions for my tank!


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

slow your roll dude you waited 5 min before bumpin it. but i just planted some micro sword and love it i also really like wisteria


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Elatine Hydropiper- it's my favorite carpetting plant and I've never even used it.
I've found it's hard to scape with Downoi, for me atleast; I always want to do minimalist things and it doesn't always fit in. But it's a gorgeous plant on its own.

I also really like elocharis belem, it's really nice for a carpet. 

Ferts: fertilizers. Like you'd use with a garden, because plants need nutrients. Plants need Nitrogen, Potassium and Phosphate in abundance and other minerals like iron and phospherous to grow.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Crinum calimistratum
Crinum natans
Mini pellia
cryptocorynes


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Red Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri)
and
Madagascar Lace (APONOGETON MADAGASCARIENSIS) although I am now having a hard time with it after a year of growing GREAT


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

One of the very first two plants I owned: cryptocoryne wendtii. (Anubias nana 'petite' was the other, and it refuses to grow correctly for me under any kind of setup). It grows fairly slowly, but faster under higher lighting and with CO2 and ferts. Wonderful bronze colors. Now if I could just get older leaves to stop sprouting cute little tufts of algae, it'd be perfect.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

OK thanks guys! keep them rolling... and i will probably have some ferts. oh and does anyone know were i can get duckweed?


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazon Sword. 

Hands down my favorite plant. Gets big, looks awesome fish love it.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks! i am definitely getting that! Amazon sword has been on my list for a while.. THANKS!


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

+1 for red tiger lotus. Hardy, beautiful, resist algae...somehow...and can be allowed to grow large, or trained to stay compact.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks guys! i was also thinking about filtration, right now i don't have proper filtration, a top fin 20 for a 30 and i know, but do you think it would be wetter to get a submersible filter? i think i need some help for this question.. THANKS!


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

better off with a canister


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

OK thank you.. any suggestions on what canister filter i should get? EHEIM? Rena?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

seems that most prefer eheim


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ok tahnks


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*thanks, any more suggestions?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Low light: crypts, flame moss, bolbitis

High Light: Hyptis lorentziana, syngonanthus 'belem', rotala macrandra 'japan', lindernia 'India'


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Only stick duckweed in your tank if you have fish that will eat it, and a lot of surface agitation, like a powerhead, or spray bar.

With co2 and high light, it could go crazy, though.

That said, I have a cheaper, used filter, and I still like it. It's pretty quiet.

I love my Nymphoides aquatica just because nothing kills it, and the plant itself might not be very pretty, but it has a lot of character. I also love any kind of moss, because you can do a lot with it.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I like cryptocorynes. Especially Lutea (Wendtii green geckos look really good to me also, but I've never had one to date). They just look more like the quintessential plant to me, whereas some stems remind me too much of garden weeds. They don't need trimmed as often as many other plants, and can grow from low all the way through very high light. There's also significant variation in their leaves to make them very interesting looking. Many crypts get too big for smaller tanks though IMO.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Update!!*

Thanks guys!
do any of you know if i should get a submersible filter, so there is less surface agitation, or should i just stick to my hang-over-the-top one?

UPDATE!
i just got 2 dwarf tiger lilys, they are very cute. this is not my tank but here are some pictures that i got off Google images.. (too lazy to go and take real pictures, download, then post..  teehee)

do you guys think i should get some additives, if so be specific.. (e.g. potassium, iron, ect. ect. ) 

also, i am thinking about getting some of that special plant gravel.. any opinions? 

And what plants would go good with these tiger lillys? 
i am also thinking about getting java moss (tying it around a rock with fishing line)

any other questions, comments, opinions and help would be much appreciated.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

and shark dude, i think that this is a form of my dwarf tiger lilly.. thanks for the comment, helped me there!!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

any help?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

and also, even though this has nothing to do with plants, do you think that a kuhli loach would do well in this tank? and will he uproot any of the plants i put in?

i am thinking of getting one for $1.99 off petsmart, just need to do some "research" before i get him...


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

also ive heard rumors that since loaches have no scales, that additives like the stuff i have for my plants could be harmful... i got to go, so please help. anything is very much appreciated


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

any help?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

What additives are you putting in your tank? Alot of people keep loaches in their planted tanks.


----------



## Budget aquarist (Feb 1, 2011)

Plant grow? tht stuff is fine, i have it wit mine. hands down Phoenix moss. it looks awesome. tiger lilies are cool, and most vals and swords.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i use this plant grow stuff and thanks budget aquarist, u should use this pic as ur profile pic


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

as for the additives... i use "leaf zone, aquarium plant food"
it says that it promotes vigorous growth of aquarium plants
contains iron and potassium for lush, colorful leaves


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

do you think that the "leaf zone" will hurt or disorder a kuhli loach?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

will it? anyone?


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

It's fine just don't overdose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

oh thanks moody.. i see it was sent from ur samsung phone... THANKS!!!


----------



## philipjack (Feb 8, 2011)

It is meditative to come here. Thanks for the serenity and tribute to Nature and all that it encompasses. I find the way you create your posts to be one of my favorite moments of my day or week.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ummm.. thank you?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

now that i have gotten some really good suggestions on what plants i would want for my 30 gallon, i would appreciate some fishies that would go good in a 30 gallon planted aquarium. i am basing all my fish off a black kuhli loach, so please give suggestions that would go good with him. i will have rocks, driftwood, and you can look through this thread to see what plants i might have. THANK YOU!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

also, what would be the best way to attach java moss or any moss to a piece of rock or driftwood?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> well you can give me a couple.. thanks!


Ok... if you say so. 

Blyxa alternifolia 
Cuphea annagalloidia 
Diodia cf. kuntzei
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia inclinata 
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba' 
Ludwigia senegalensis 
Poaceae sp. 'Purple Bamboo' 
Polygonum hydropiperoides 
Polygonum ‘Sao Paulo’ 
Ranunculus inundatus 
Rotala mexicana 'Belem'
Rotala mexicana 'Goias'
Rotala mini 'type 1' 
Rotala mini 'type 2'
Rotala sunset 
Sphaerocaryum malaccense


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks? are they rare?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know what level of nitrates are good for a planted aquarium? Just tested and got around 20-40 ppm nitrates... Is that bad??


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

oh sweet thanks!! good thing i got some because i am going to the aquarium adventure sale today and i am going to pic up some plants!! thanks!!!

and also, from before, what is the best way to attach java moss to driftwood?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> Does anyone know what level of nitrates are good for a planted aquarium? Just tested and got around 20-40 ppm nitrates... Is that bad??


20 is probably ok if you run co2. 40 is bad.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ok thnanks


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Update!!*

i just rescaped and everything!

now i have
~6 neon tetras
~2 bronze cory cats
~2 albino cory cats
~2 nerite snails
~java fern
~ozelot sword
~random plant
~2 dwarf tiger lilys
~rocks
~sand
~co2 generator
~co2 diffuser

will have more pics next slide


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Wisteria and Stargrass are my favorite. The stargrass dose well in medium light with Brigthwell Florinmulti. Wisteria is basicly a weed thus can grow without ferts.
Stargrass, which needs badly to be trimmed.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks! and do you know how big stargrass gets? and how fast it grows? thanks!!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have it in a 29G tank, 30w x 18h x 12w
Here it is Jan 11









Now here it is Feb 14









Areas of it under the leaves get black. Thus plan is to top it off and take black parts out. It had some black stems when I got it thus left it alone.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Hilde said:


> I have it in a 29G tank, 30w x 18h x 12w
> Here it is Jan 11
> 
> 
> ...


If you follow this advice
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html

you can hide the bare bottom of the stems through carefull pruning. I have an order out for the star grass, it should be here on friday :hihi:

Looks good.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Noahma said:


> If you follow this advice
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html


According to what I read there, I should have pruned earlier. Easiest thing is to move plants to right in front of it. Eventually growth with be affected if bottom part, which is dying, is not cut away.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Hilde said:


> According to what I read there, I should have pruned earlier. Easiest thing is to move plants to right in front of it. Eventually growth with be affected if bottom part, which is dying, is not cut away.


Well, if you go to top the plant, you could try the tech lol. I ended up putting some of the small form lobela in front of my didlipsis in my 10 gal. because it bushed out before I found the thread.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh cool... Any plants that will go well with "ozelot" sword?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

hands down to my new favorite plant.. crypt windetii, i just got some yesterday, and it came in this over sized lump, which is awesome. it is ALREADY started to grow a bit (little stems are popping out) and it looks outrageously beautiful.
and also! i just updated my other tank with some crypt windetii (as i said before) and some unubias Nana. 
check it out:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/128449-my-30-gallon-planted-tank.html


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marsilea drummondii is my favorite. It looks like 4 leaf clover and stays low. It is creeping through out the tank. Another favorite is Cabomba Carolina.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ive never heard of Marsilea drummondii, i will have to look it up, but cabomba is an awesome plant! agreed. any other opinions?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i got a pic! yay 
it is the really big plant in the middle


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

This is what I think is Marsilea drummondii


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow! does it grow thick? or does it carpet? it does look cool. and is that dwarf lily in the background? because if it is, that plant is really small (Marsilea drummondii)


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

here are some good plants for sale:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/132492-small-red-ozelot-e-vesuvius-n.html
the ozelot sword is awesome!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

this link has some good low-light plants up for sale:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/132466-fs-plants-package.html


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Baby panda bamboo (_Pogonatherum crinitum_) is my current favorite. It makes a great riparium background foliage for smaller setups.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> wow! does it grow thick? or does it carpet? it does look cool. and is that dwarf lily in the background? because if it is, that plant is really small (Marsilea drummondii)


Yes that is a dwarf lilly that is pink. Cutting the tall leaves has made it small.

Just found out at AAA forum that it is Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides not Marsilea drummondii. I grows like a vine on the bottom. It can get thick if allowed to grow. I just thinned it out to sell some at an auction.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

oh very cool baby panda bamboo (awesome)
and hilde, what is AAA? 
and is Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides popular? and about how much does it cost?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> hilde, what is AAA?
> Is Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides popular?
> How much does it cost?


AAA is Atlanta Aquarium Association. 
I am not certain if it is popular. I read that it can not be found in stores.
I don't remember how much I paid for it. I think I got a had full under $5. 

Read that it requires high light and Co2. I have it growing with medium light. For Co2 I use Excel and Soda water. I accidentally mixed the 2 together so don't know the ratio.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

soda water? so just get carbonated water? and just pour it in? and i don't think i have med-high light  so i will still look in to it. ty and happy fish keeping


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> soda water? so just get carbonated water? and just pour it in? and i don't think i have med-high light  so i will still look in to it.


I bought soda water without sodium. I try to dose 10 ml daily of the mixture. A mixture of 1:1 of them works for the difficult plants. I don't know why it works. I read that Ooglyboogly was doing it and decided to experiment with it. I believe the reptile coconut bark I have under the substrate helps provide Co2. Decided to try it for read, which was by Tom Barr, that mulm supplies Co2 and it doesn't affect the ph.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

cool!! that is interesting, i also love his tanks. u?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

were do you get the soda water?


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Flame Moss!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

cool! what does flame moss look like? kinda like java? could you post some pics?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i have java moss and it is not doing well bc it came like half dead. i have to wait a while till it grows out. check out my 30g in the link below.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> were do you get the soda water?


In the soda section of the grocery store or Wal-mart. It is the sodium free one that is used. 

Yeh love the messy look of OgglyBoogley's


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

eriocaulon cinereum. just got this plant not too long ago and am hoping i can successfully propagate it so i can have more. i really love the way it looks. close second would have to be crypt nurii 'pahang mutated' but im having a bit of trouble with that one...


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Java fern, anubias nana/petite, and fissidens moss.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> cool! what does flame moss look like? kinda like java? could you post some pics?


It grows up, toward the light, and spirals like a corkscrew, so its growth habit looks like little 'flames': not like java at all. The tree in ryndisher's avatar is made using flame moss, I think.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

oh, cool. thank you guys for sharing!! feel free to post pics whenever.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

dang it! you have to be 14 to join photobucket. 
i will have to sign up on the 7th..


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Blepharostoma trichophyllum - cool little liverwort so technically not a plant.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

So what is it technicly?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a liverwort like pellia


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

does it look like pellia? because that is really cool


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

well not really it's more stringy ... I can post a pic later I have it in my tank.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you! any more fav plants?


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I like Java Moss and Anubias nana.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I just recently fell in <3 with the madagascar lace plant.. it's sooooooooooo nice!


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I tried to grow Aponogeton from the bulbs you can get at Walmart... All became moldy duds.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

do moss balls count?


----------



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

My favorite is jungle val. It's a simple plant and it's extremely low maintenance, but it is very beautiful. It could be the only plant in the tank and it would still look good. Best of all it grows quickly and puts out runners on its own...no propagation needed!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!
And yes, moss balls count.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

jw, but does anyone take plants from the wild? (e.g. duckweed from a river)
i was thinking about it but i was afraid something would get into my tank. have you guys done it and how do u quarintine a plant?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Nymphaea Maculata (Red Tiger!)*

roud:

My shrimp rides it like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

hahhahaa lolz!
that plant is really pretty, i think i have somthing similar...
jw, but is that a bucket for breeding?
thanks for responding! much appreciated
good luck


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a plastic pot.

Regarding wild plants, I would first quarantine them and rinse with hydrogen peroxide or bleach(1cap per gallon). I wouldn't considering what it probably introduces (parasites, fungus, fertilizer runoff, algae, unknown larvae)


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Favorite plant is definitely my Rotala mexicana 'goias'. Second in line is Ranunnculus innundatus, Third would have to be Staurogyne sp. 'porto velho'.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice airstoND, i think maybe not getting some wild plants... Its too much of a risk. 
And thanks for the reply jeffww, i will have to look those up
Hqppy fishkeeping


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

LFS plants can carry snails, larvae, disease, whatever, just like wild plants. If you can buy from your LFS, you can pick up some native plants. It's free, and you can get some very awesome ones. But, you always want to bleach dip, and if you hate snails with a fiery passion, bleach dip, quarantine, repeat, until you see no more snails.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ty very much!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

There's so many to list but of the ones I do have it would have to be Mini-christmas moss and Mini Pellia.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

there is such thing as mini christmas moss? lol 
ty


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

My favorite is Hygrophila Pinnatifida very cool plant.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

sounds cool!
you guys are welcome to post pics


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Need some good ideas for a 30 gallon, low light tank, no co2. (yes you can call me a n00b). I was hoping for some plant that might carpet well in sand (ya... =_=) and also a tall plant that will cover heater and filter intake
Any ideas apreciated, dont be afraid to post pics


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Instead of putting duckweed in your tank you should get frogbit. duckweed is a mess. my fav plant is marselia and windlov java fern. I also like aponogeton boivinianus and want to try mini hydrocotyle but cant seem to locate any.


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

Favorites include but are not limited to limnophila aromatica, hygrophila polysperma, hygrophila corymbosa, myriophyllum tuberculatum, pogostemon stellatus.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ty for posting and i will look into those plants to see if they will fit into my scape
Any toher plants that will go well in a low tech tank?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bump*


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

HC or HM. 
I'm also quite partial to Lindernia Sp. India and Brownei when it grows out of the tank and flowers.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

HC is a bossly plant
and flowering plants are always the best!
ty for posting
any others?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

look for my youtube thread, its got great vids!


----------



## CakeHunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Anubias nana petite, because it stays small and tight in a small tank, and rotala macrandra because of its color


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

anubias nana petite is a great plant! i agree
but i havent seen rotala macrandra, but sounds good
here is one big anubias barteri petite:
http://youtu.be/M2BWYQMloPQ


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> anubias nana petite is a great plant! i agree
> but i havent seen rotala macrandra, but sounds good
> here is one big anubias barteri petite:
> http://youtu.be/M2BWYQMloPQ


That's nana in the movie not petite.

I'm a big fan of ferns, moss's and anubias


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the corection!
the guy probobly doesn't know what he is talking about...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

The title says nana in the movie lol:tongue:


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya 
ikr...


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

My all time personal favorite plant is Bacopa lanigera


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

bacopa has always been in the plants i like, espicially because it kinda likes low light conditions


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

mine would have to be java fern, anubias barteri and Crypts..


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya, those are super popular, i agree


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I would say that my favorite so far is hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis'


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've said it 1000 times and I will say it again. The best all around plant for a planted tank that help eliminate excess nutrients and balance out an aquarium.

WATER-SPRITE.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

My favorite plant is Java Fern. I really like all of the different varieties. Whenever I go into an LFS, I always look to see if they have any Java Fern that will fit into the available spaces in my tanks. My current favorite Java Ferns are Windelov, for a transition, and Trident, for a focal point or center piece.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Black Kuhli Loaches are social. Get a group if possible. 

I use sand, but I put Osmocote + in gel caps in first or at least bury it over an inch down. Deeper is better. 

I use Leaf Zone weekly after PWCs. 
No issues with my Shrimp and they are MORE sensitive than fish. 

I have low light/low tech tanks. 

I love Crypts ! I have several types. 

C. Lutea ?








C. pontederiifolia








C. Wendtii is the bronze colored in front of the Lutea. And my Scarlet Badis for scale. 








10g always needs a trim, but my Shrimp n fish love having some jungle to hide in. 

Fav. stems: Ludwigia Repens (keeps some pink/red tones even in my tanks) , Myriophyllium Mattagrossense ( fine leaved and pretty). Both grow like weeds, but still pretty. I need to rearrange my mess but here's a FTS








And my other tank, mostly Crypts with some stems to help cycle it. 
C. Wendtii again








I'll try to get better pics of my plants. 

I have Dwarf Chain Swords as my front plants, not a carpet, but will stay lower in High Light. In my tanks, it's leggier, but took off after adding root tabs.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've fallen in love with UG and glosso over the past month (see journal for both here).

Have always been a huge fan of S. repens and floaters until I realized how beautiful the two carpeting plants I mentioned above can be in smaller environments.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I have always loved Anubial, java moss and java fern. I haven't killed those yet. lol the java fern isn't looking great but they've looked worse. 

Lately though with help from a friend i've got some new plants and i'm really loving this little crypt! Was so happy when it didn't melt!!!!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow thanks 
especially coursair fo rposting pics
i also love water sprite, eisiest plant to grow


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

havent on this thread for a while, so i want to contine the question.
what is your favorite plant?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a pic of my 6.6 gallon with my Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' as my favorite plant.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

my top fav. here are my tank shot

LUDWIGIA INCLINATA VAR. VERTICILLATA 'CUBA' 
Limnophila aromatica 
POGOSTEMON STELLATUS 'BROAD LEAF' 
Pogostemon Erectus


----------



## neontetras4me (Sep 5, 2011)

definately has to be echinodorus vseusvius, so pretty and super easy to grow even though it is a stong light plant in my 2wpg tank, lol


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you for sharing and especially for posting pics!
much appreciated!


----------

